# sad day checking trail cameras...



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

watched him grow all summer. disappeared for awhile shortly after losing his velvet showed back up in mid to late October with his right side broke off. i had to pull my cameras before gun season but i had noticed his wound on his front leg before gun season. finally got my camera back out there in his area this past weekend. checked it today and bam...


----------



## z7master167 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup dont think he made it, prob 5 min after video he was yote food


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

I know that's a bummer for you but that's a super cool video.

Looks like you need to do some coyote hunting.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yup get out there and thin them sum *****es out.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Think it may have been a vehicle collision that broke off his right side and left him with the leg injury? With his demise impending, you should atleast be able to salvage the skull somewhere close by.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Crazy video! Go kill some coyotes!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Damn. That's gonna be a painful way to die.


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

I agree. I would guess he had an incident with a vehicle causing the damage.


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

Wow. That's something you don't see every day.


----------



## mrp (Oct 13, 2007)

Mother Nature is a cruel *****.


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

We need to all kill these damn dogs or there going to out an end to our beloved sport. Every year they keep getting worse. I say we all send a letter to our neighbors and tell the to put there dogs up for 8 weeks and sponge the hell out of these *******s. Insurance companies and the likes is going to ruin it boys. We can't control Mother Nature, but we can control the 4 legged *******s!!!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry about the deer..But that is an amazing video. Have you went out to look for the skull? I wouldn't think it would be to far away.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Be curious if you find him, deer are pretty tough, I think perhaps he made it. Do cars, hunters, or yotes impact the herd the most?


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

COArrow said:


> Be curious if you find him, deer are pretty tough, I think perhaps he made it. Do cars, hunters, or yotes impact the herd the most?




Made it? 



I'm pretty sure that those coyotes are going to get him sooner than later.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

He actually looks to be in pretty rough shape. Skinny, and that leg is jacked right up. Circle of life!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Looked like he was goin downhill pretty hard. If the yotes didnt get him winter will if it gets tough.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

hedp said:


> Made it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that those coyotes are going to get him sooner than later.


Well with the AT curse, I am in for pics...


----------



## kill-em123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Awesome video regardless


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Top Gauge said:


> He actually looks to be in pretty rough shape. Skinny, and that leg is jacked right up. Circle of life!


Thats what I was thinking as well, he looks to stumble a little as he tries to turn.


----------



## Browning_270 (Mar 30, 2009)

Im not so sure that them yotes took him down


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Curious to see where this leads


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Crazy video! Kinda feel for the guy, kind of like a last supper.


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

If they took him him down or not doesn't matter. What matters is that during fawning they are killing the absolute piss out of fawns and the mother. Sponge there arase if you get a chance


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hop the buck is OK. i hate coyotes.


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm going to be setting out the snares and footholds soon myself. If you don't trap I HIGHLY recomend allowing an experienced trapper onto your land to kill them dang yotes.. ill be setting up the connibears soon to kill them pesky turkey egg stealing bandits as well... That buck looked a little underweight but didn't look to be in survival mode. Really hope he made it but with that many yotes pushing him its not likely.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

man, thats a sad video. i know i'd be investing in some predator gear if i had that.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Come on, everyone on AT says coyotes don't kill deer........GRANTED THOSE GUYS ARE MORONS! Just 2 of those coyotes can kill any healthy deer if they decide they want too. Four its a done deal if they want too.

Something else to keep in mind is every time you put out a corn pile, mineral lick etc you are creating a place for predators to hunt. Your not only attracting deer, its mice, turkeys, song birds. I would venture to guess if most people would pay attention to their pics within a week of placing the bait you start getting pics of k9's and cats.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

mother nature is a b#$%@. Take your frustrations out on the yotes.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Great video , seen it before myself... It sucks and coyotes have no mercy


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Rg176bnc said:


> Come on, everyone on AT says coyotes don't kill deer........GRANTED THOSE GUYS ARE MORONS! Just 2 of those coyotes can kill any healthy deer if they decide they want too. Four its a done deal if they want too.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind is every time you put out a corn pile, mineral lick etc you are creating a place for predators to hunt. Your not only attracting deer, its mice, turkeys, song birds. I would venture to guess if most people would pay attention to their pics within a week of placing the bait you start getting pics of k9's and cats.


And now "everyone on AT" has been enlightened. Thank you so much. I am sure "most people" will be sure to "pay attention" to thier pics from now on.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

He is definitely a walking buffet for the coyotes..... but that is nature.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

In 2005 I took my wife on an Alaskan cruise that began with a week of land travel and ended with a week on the ship. Part of the land portion was a visit to Denali park and bus tour, which was really cool as that is the only way to do the park by vehicle. Our driver was very informative and entertaining, sharing at one spot the story of a pack of wolves pulling down a bull moose along a river. A photographer was present for the spectacle and chronicled it for National Geographic Magazine. I had seen those photos previous to the trip and it brought the whole scene to life.....just like your video. A sad way to go indeed, as we tend to think of coyotes coming upon a road kill or lost bow kill rather than pulling down an injured buck like that...........:sad:


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

They pick on the weak......like ones that have a busted leg for example. Those dogs aren't going away they are doing what they do.......just wearing their prey down. You will find dead soon.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats too bad. I'm guessing he was coyote food. Like the other guys said, get out there and thin out some coyotes.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Billy H said:


> And now "everyone on AT" has been enlightened. Thank you so much. I am sure "most people" will be sure to "pay attention" to thier pics from now on.


I offered sound advice. What did you do again?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Think it may have been a vehicle collision that broke off his right side and left him with the leg injury? With his demise impending, you should atleast be able to salvage the skull somewhere close by.


Yep: his right front leg had a big lump on it, same side missing the antler. You could see his ribs pretty good so its been a while but he was definitely on the way down. Nature can be cruel but the yotes will pick off the weak first.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

this is the first set of videos i got of him at the same tree when he showed back up about a week before halloween. notice nothing appears wrong with his front leg in this video.





about a week later, here he his with a noticable mark in his front leg. I think the broken side and the injury were caused by two different incidents.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Rg176bnc said:


> Just 2 of those coyotes can kill any healthy deer if they decide they want too.


Not buying this at all.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I have not seen any yotes this year but the first one I get a shot on will catch an arrow.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

sad But we are way worse than the yotes . and we know better.. Just saying


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> Not buying this at all.


me either. healthy adult deer have little to fear from yotes.


----------



## MISSION X3 (Apr 14, 2010)

yellodog said:


> me either. healthy adult deer have little to fear from yotes.


Maybe not , but so many yearlings are being killed by them its going to get harder and harder to find any mature ones


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Cool video, sorry about the deer…

As for the coyotes, they hunt mostly small animals, and they won't mess with a large animal unless it is hurt badly or they are seriously deprived of food. I lived on a farm and the only things they messed with were the chickens…never touched the goats, pigs, horses, or cows…nor the guineas or peacocks...


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

The skull won't be far from where the video was taken.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Those coyotes agent going to kill that deer. That buck didn't even seem bothered by them.


----------



## 1972superbee (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, thanks for sharing. Definitely don't want to fall out of my tree stand with those guys around.

I have on several occasions seen a single coyote spook does and fawns but it seems adult bucks pay very little attention to them.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

JMart294 said:


> Hop the buck is OK. i hate coyotes.


Yeah, how dare those coyotes kill him! Only us hunters have the right to do any killing!!


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

hunting170 said:


> Not buying this at all.


Me neither. 

I hunt in some high coyote populated areas and have yet to find a mature carcass. I have found fawn carcasses in the summer though. 

It doesn't look good for the buck in the video. I am curious how this turns out.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool video… Make sure you come back to this thread and update if you get more pics of that buck… Kinda rooting for him.


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

have some of you ever seen how a coyote kills fullgrown deer. it doesnt take a pack of them to do it. they bite near the hams or inside the legs and let them bleed they follow and bite and wait. eventually the deer loses enough blood and energy they can finish them off easily. oh and coyotes kill for fun sometimes ive seen one kill a **** and leave it.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad there aren't really any here.....yet. My cousin had a hell of a time in NY with them. I took my AR up there and his GSP drew in quite a few, and we blasted them. We bulldozed over a hundred yotes in a weekend. Still tons there. He moved.


----------



## southernend (Jan 18, 2014)

manowar669 said:


> Glad there aren't really any here.....yet. My cousin had a hell of a time in NY with them. I took my AR up there and his GSP drew in quite a few, and we blasted them. We bulldozed over a hundred yotes in a weekend. Still tons there. He moved.


That's not true they are here! My dad saw one last day of rifle season in southern york county and didn't shoot it. I told him that I would of dropped him!


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

southernend said:


> That's not true they are here! My dad saw one last day of rifle season in southern york county and didn't shoot it. I told him that I would of dropped him!


Yeah, they're here, just not in large numbers (yet). I will kill any I see.


----------



## southernend (Jan 18, 2014)

manowar669 said:


> Yeah, they're here, just not in large numbers (yet). I will kill any I see.


Yep I'm really surprised there isn't more down along these river hills seems like ideal habitat.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

A coyote hunts at a 4-6mph pace. How long do you think a buck wore down from rut can keep that pace? They die from exhaustion. Say they harass him for 2 hours tonight. Do it again in the morning for a bit. It don't take long and its lights out. I kill at least one every spring chasing deer while turkey hunting. Its almost always a velvet buck they are after.

Im not telling you they kill one a week but if you think a deer is going to out pace a coyote you've lost your mind. 

I start scouting around Jan 1st every year and go for about 10 full days usually. Almost every pile of k9 scat that time of year is loaded with deer hair. Im talking fresh piles not a couple months old. I know the first explanation Im going to hear is oh they were wounded during the rifle season or oh they got hit by a car. Im usually in an area there is no gun hunting for several miles and they just dont get hit by cars that often after the rut.

You guys think what ya want but your way underestimating one of natures best killers. You get a k9 that figures out how to kill sheep, goats, deer, antelope you name it and they will continue to do so until they are dead. There just at apt to do it for fun as for food. 

The young women that the coyotes killed a few years ago was killed by 3 coyotes. Your looking at a mating pair and most likely this years pup. From what the officers found at the scene she didn't last very long. Guess your not buying that either?


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Rg176bnc said:


> A coyote hunts at a 4-6mph pace. How long do you think a buck wore down from rut can keep that pace? They die from exhaustion. Say they harass him for 2 hours tonight. Do it again in the morning for a bit. It don't take long and its lights out. I kill at least one every spring chasing deer while turkey hunting. Its almost always a velvet buck they are after.
> 
> Im not telling you they kill one a week but if you think a deer is going to out pace a coyote you've lost your mind.



So two coyotes can kill a healthy deer, and you see bucks in velvet in the spring time? I think I see who`s lost their mind.


----------



## HANGum HIGH (Mar 9, 2007)

outback32 said:


> have some of you ever seen how a coyote kills fullgrown deer. it doesnt take a pack of them to do it. they bite near the hams or inside the legs and let them bleed they follow and bite and wait. eventually the deer loses enough blood and energy they can finish them off easily. oh and coyotes kill for fun sometimes ive seen one kill a **** and leave it.


Hahahaha!!!! That's some funny stuff right there!!! Almost spit my drink out! Have you ever seen how a deer,elk, whatever dies from a bowhunter!!!??? Shoot an arrow through it's vitals until it bleeds out! That's if it's a good shot! Yet there is sympathy when it dies from coyotes? Hahahaha!!


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

i bet they didn't kill him//if that deer felt like he was in danger he would NOT of been standing there eating...not saying they wont kill him when he gets to weak but for now that deer is still walking i gurantee it...now he may get to weak and lay down tonight and they get on him,coyotes will stay with him, they know he is weak and wounded but they will wait for their opportunity and it wasn't last night


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Rg176bnc said:


> A coyote hunts at a 4-6mph pace. How long do you think a buck wore down from rut can keep that pace? They die from exhaustion. Say they harass him for 2 hours tonight. Do it again in the morning for a bit. It don't take long and its lights out. I kill at least one every spring chasing deer while turkey hunting. Its almost always a velvet buck they are after.
> 
> Im not telling you they kill one a week but if you think a deer is going to out pace a coyote you've lost your mind.
> 
> ...


Awesome


----------



## Hammer1113 (Mar 28, 2014)

I hunt coyotes at night with thermal and night vision equipment and I've seen first hand how coyotes hunt and kill deer and one coyote will attack a full grown deer and if given the opportunity to attack from the rear it can kill a healthy deer. The 2 best properties I hunt coyote on are special due to the density of deer that are on these properties nightly, it isn't uncommon to see over 100 deer in the fields nightly and I've watched with thermal imaging how coyotes and deer interact at night, I've spent thousands of hours watching these fields hunting coyotes and I would consider myself an expert on coyote behavior at night. The season is the biggest factor on what drives a coyote to attack deer, a coyote is an opportunist who will eat just about anything and everything and they will always go for the easiest meal first. They will attack injured or weak deer now but it would be rare for them to take on a healthy deer this time of the year just because there are easier meals to be had right now. Deer do not tolerate coyotes and will leave or group up when coyotes come around and the only pictures you will ever see with coyotes and deer together is when the deer is to sick or injured to run and that deer is only standing there in the video because he can't run and those coyotes probably killed him within 5 minutes of that video. Coyotes have their litters when the fawns are the easiest targets and that's when the most attacks happen on deer, I've watched these attacks and most of the time the deer prevail. Ive seen coyotes hunting together and alone and they don't stand a chance against a deer who faces them and I've seen mother does chasing coyotes and stomping them but if a deer turns its backside to a coyote the odds favor the coyotes. A group of coyotes can kill a mature deer and they do but they would have to be pretty desperate and hungry before they would take such a risk, fawns are the preferred target and a single coyote will seek them out religiously.


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't think yotes can do much to a healthy mature deer. I get pics and videos of them together and doesn't seem to bother the deer much. Fawns and injured or sick deer is a different story.


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Rg176bnc said:


> A coyote hunts at a 4-6mph pace. How long do you think a buck wore down from rut can keep that pace? They die from exhaustion. Say they harass him for 2 hours tonight. Do it again in the morning for a bit. It don't take long and its lights out. I kill at least one every spring chasing deer while turkey hunting. Its almost always a velvet buck they are after.
> 
> Im not telling you they kill one a week but if you think a deer is going to out pace a coyote you've lost your mind.
> 
> ...


Agree 100 % with you. And to the person who implied that you'd lost your mind and questioned you seeing bucks in velvet in the spring time......when do you think bucks start growing their new antlers ? In the middle of July ??


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Lets see mature deer, in velvet, two yotes...........It's old but it happens. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKzOdasHLOw


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Awful but stupid. Buck could have run too. Not sure why. Makes you think he was hunkering down to fight to the death either cause the rut or weak/ sickness.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Hammer1113 said:


> I hunt coyotes at night with thermal and night vision equipment and I've seen first hand how coyotes hunt and kill deer and one coyote will attack a full grown deer and if given the opportunity to attack from the rear it can kill a healthy deer. The 2 best properties I hunt coyote on are special due to the density of deer that are on these properties nightly, it isn't uncommon to see over 100 deer in the fields nightly and I've watched with thermal imaging how coyotes and deer interact at night, I've spent thousands of hours watching these fields hunting coyotes and I would consider myself an expert on coyote behavior at night. The season is the biggest factor on what drives a coyote to attack deer, a coyote is an opportunist who will eat just about anything and everything and they will always go for the easiest meal first. They will attack injured or weak deer now but it would be rare for them to take on a healthy deer this time of the year just because there are easier meals to be had right now. Deer do not tolerate coyotes and will leave or group up when coyotes come around and the only pictures you will ever see with coyotes and deer together is when the deer is to sick or injured to run and that deer is only standing there in the video because he can't run and those coyotes probably killed him within 5 minutes of that video. Coyotes have their litters when the fawns are the easiest targets and that's when the most attacks happen on deer, I've watched these attacks and most of the time the deer prevail. Ive seen coyotes hunting together and alone and they don't stand a chance against a deer who faces them and I've seen mother does chasing coyotes and stomping them but if a deer turns its backside to a coyote the odds favor the coyotes. A group of coyotes can kill a mature deer and they do but they would have to be pretty desperate and hungry before they would take such a risk, fawns are the preferred target and a single coyote will seek them out religiously.


This guy knows coyotes! Keep in mind the cowardly animal you see slinking around in the daylight can be very brazen in the dark. Before the farmer behind me destroyed the den site we got to see and hear them quit a bit. 

I live on the edge of a town w/ a pop of about 500. The coyotes would come and cross my yard or within 3-4 houses either way. They would take a right and go right down the asphalt into town and snatch cats right out of the front yard of the local cat lady.

Im kind of glad they had to move on but it was entertaining at the same time. The farmer dozed the concrete foundation they were getting under. The male which was crippled after that was across the street from the house for about a week after that gimping around. He would lay on a knoll where he could watch the field edge. After about 3 days I finally decided to take the terriers over there and see exactly how well he could run. He out ran the dogs but that was the last time I seen him. He was very distinguishable raggedy red color.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

The reason it's sad seeing the video, for me, since I have watched the deer all year is the fact that he is so sick and the fact that he is suffering. Not because the coyotes are going to/have killed him. Yes, I would've liked to kill him next year myself but in a way I'm glad the coyotes are after him. This video doesn't exactly show how skin and bones he is as I have over 20 pics and videos of him that night.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

When somebody hunts a deer whether with a bow or a gun and makes a good shot they usually go down within minutes, if not seconds. That is very little to no suffering. When a hunter makes a bad shot, at least when I do, I feel sorry for the deer as it suffers longer whether it ends in death or not. That was the point in posting this video. The deer is suffering and has been suffering for awhile it looks like. I hope the coyotes have killed it by now so he isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

here is the latest videos of him. checked the camera again this afternoon and last night was the first night in 3 days that he didnt show up. but the coyotes arent hanging around him anymore for some reason. looked around a little bit but nothing. put more grain out for him. hoping he gets as much as possible to give him some strength. hoping he makes it but still doubtful. i think he is too far gone.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

You mean his skull was not 5 yards away;-)


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

looks like a hurt leg now?


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

It amazes me that he survived this long. Tough animal.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

No I couldn't find him and the last set of pics I had of him was 2 days after the first video


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

And he had the hurt leg in the videos above


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

kinda sad really. It's how it goes


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks in that latest video that he may have some sort of a lump in his lower left belly now. Anybody else see it? More infection, maybe?
Poor ol' boy- I really don't have a lot of hope for him. But I was dead wrong in a sort of similar thread last year in which a NorthEasterner (Vermont, I think), posted a pic of a small fawn with spots going into last winter.
I said repeatedly that it was *never* going to make it, but he kept posting healthy-looking tiny deer pics until at least March or April, IIRC.

They are *resilient*.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

KRONIIK said:


> It looks in that latest video that he may have some sort of a lump in his lower left belly now. Anybody else see it? More infection, maybe?
> Poor ol' boy- I really don't have a lot of hope for him. But I was dead wrong in a sort of similar thread last year in which a NorthEasterner (Vermont, I think), posted a pic of a small fawn with spots going into last winter.
> I said repeatedly that it was *never* going to make it, but he kept posting healthy-looking tiny deer pics until at least March or April, IIRC.
> 
> They are *resilient*.


it does look like it but i have thaught that his belly has looked weird all summer. it seems like hes got a pot belly almost lol. ill look for a good pic showing it this summer and post it.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

maybe his belly looks normal but i think its a little different. idk whats your alls thaughts?


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

turkeykiller92 said:


> View attachment 2118191
> 
> maybe his belly looks normal but i think its a little different. idk whats your alls thaughts?


 Yeah -it just doesn't look *quite *right for some reason. 
Also-notice the brisket. It looks like there's a fatty deposit or something hanging in the front that just doesn't really jibe with the buck's general body condition.
I dunno.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

put some anit-biotics in that grain


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

yeah buck doesnt really seemed too bothered buy them... or like others have said hes just trying to scarf down some food while he can..looks skinny but the rut/leg injury will do that to him.. i dont think he's sick or anything.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

he looks sick ! as well only strong survive anymore !


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

COArrow said:


> You mean his skull was not 5 yards away;-)


lOl. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

just checked my camera. as of the 29th he was still alive and from what i could tell he still looked about the same. maybe a little skinnier. he came in with other deer this time. a button buck and a 1 1/2 year old buck.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update, keep us posted if you can.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

it does look like there could be something going on with his belly. but could just be the was he is standing and so much lost weight. not sure. and he is actually moving the hurt leg in a few videos (not bending but moving it)still hoping he makes it through but this weather isnt making it easy on him..


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

I think he will be around next season. Will be interesting to see how his rack develops if he does make it.


----------



## Austin419 (Jan 10, 2011)

That's why I kill every yote I see


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

turkeykiller92 said:


> here is the latest videos of him. checked the camera again this afternoon and last night was the first night in 3 days that he didnt show up. but the coyotes arent hanging around him anymore for some reason. looked around a little bit but nothing. put more grain out for him. hoping he gets as much as possible to give him some strength. hoping he makes it but still doubtful. i think he is too far gone.


put out some minerals to help him


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

when checking the camera yesterday i found out the batteries were almost dead so went back out there tonight after work to swap batteries out and since i was there i put 2 more bags of corn out and checked the card again. he showed back up last night with some does. it seems like he is putting weight on it alot more than what he was but i dont think he is gaining any weight back yet. still hopeful he makes it as its a good sign that he is putting weight on it.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Treehugger98 said:


> We need to all kill these damn dogs or there going to out an end to our beloved sport. Every year they keep getting worse. I say we all send a letter to our neighbors and tell the to put there dogs up for 8 weeks and sponge the hell out of these *******s. Insurance companies and the likes is going to ruin it boys. We can't control Mother Nature, but we can control the 4 legged *******s!!!



So it's not ok for the coyotes to take down an injured deer? Hate to tell you but that's the way mother nature works.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

Man that is a really cool video! Thanks for sharing! I is a shame that injured buck has to put up with those yotes, but that's mother nature.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Tracker12 said:


> So it's not ok for the coyotes to take down an injured deer? Hate to tell you but that's the way mother nature works.


Agreed. People don't realize how horrible unhealthy our deer herd would be without predators. 

Everything in moderation though.


----------



## amcmullen (Oct 11, 2012)

Well, the good news is that he is eating. Here's to a mind winter and lower corn prices to you :darkbeer:


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

The coyotes have not showed back up at the camera since the first videos if him. However i can hear them in the background in a couple videos so they are staying close. But that tells me he is still strong enough to deter them. He has also been showing up with other deer so that is helping too. I am feeding them shelled corn and whole soybeans. The corn will help provide heat and the soybeans should help him a little bit on gaining a little weight. I will continue to keep this updated as I check the camera.


----------



## t-tomshooter (Feb 17, 2005)

very nice, looks pretty healthy too me considering all the stuff thrown at him lately! man thats crystal clear vids bud! keep up the good work


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

Glad to hear that he is still around. Nice vid, thanks for the update.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Be interesting to see if he makes this cold stretch.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Agreed. People don't realize how horrible unhealthy our deer herd would be without predators.
> 
> Everything in moderation though.


What do you think that video would of looked like if they were wolves?


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

turkeykiller92 said:


> The coyotes have not showed back up at the camera since the first videos if him. However i can hear them in the background in a couple videos so they are staying close. But that tells me he is still strong enough to deter them. He has also been showing up with other deer so that is helping too. I am feeding them shelled corn and whole soybeans. The corn will help provide heat and the soybeans should help him a little bit on gaining a little weight. I will continue to keep this updated as I check the camera.


Feed him some deer chow. It has minerals and is high in protean.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Absolute Archer said:


> What do you think that video would of looked like if they were wolves?


Would have looked like nature doing its job by taking an unhealthy deer out of the herd.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> Would have looked like nature doing its job by taking an unhealthy deer out of the herd.


lol yes it would. But that deer is still alive and may very well recover. So it would of been one more nice buck gone do to to many predators.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

this cold snap could do him in... today is cold and windy with the wind chills around zero (phone says -3 right now) highs in the upper 20s monday and tuesday and then high of 8 on wednesday...time will tell. hopefully he is able to get put of this wind and maybe huddle up with some other deer. might go check the camera again today since i feel pretty confident i wont spook him


----------



## highoctane (Dec 8, 2008)

As long as that buck will eat he'll probably be ok. If I wa trying to "save" him as you are I would as one "post" suggested, mix some brand of deer chow, Purina, sportsman choice, etc with that corn...That corn has plenty of carbs which is good for "making heat" but only 6-8% protein at best..Good luck with your endeavour..


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

i have mixed beliefs on helping injured wild animals. but i think keeping food on the ground to insure he as some decent nutrition until he can bear weight on his leg again is good on you. like others posted, adding something more well rounded to the feed would help also. corn is fine and all, but a boost in protein and minerals will help that bone injury considerably. corn is great for winter calories for "heat" like mentioned.

i wouldnt do any more than that though.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

DaneHunter said:


> Would have looked like nature doing its job by taking an unhealthy deer out of the herd.


Exactly. 
And then tomorrow they'd go back to making their livings by posing for National Geographic magazine.
(Until the next *unhealthy *deer came along, of course.)


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Hope he makes it.

The only good coyotes look like this one:









He came under my stand during the rut this past Nov. and I put a killzone through him - made it maybe 30 yards on a dead run spraying blood everywhere.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

he is done yotes..or not he wasn't making it through a winter.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

checked the cam again this afternoon. he came in friday night and last night twice. one at 2 in the morning and the second time at 6:30 so id say he was close by today. i will check into the "deer chow" but i dont want to spend a whole lot of money on something that very possible wont make it anyways. but the fact the he is still alive and the coyotes arent following him anymore is a good sign. if he was too weak they wouldve finished him off a couple weeks ago. the past couple days he has been coming by himself and with the colder temps lately i have had a few "new", mature bucks show up so hopefully they dont push him away.




this video shows a little of how he is getting along walking.


----------



## TwoInch (Oct 30, 2013)

as long as he doesnt have an infection raging, its VERY likely he will survive. 

they are incredibly resilient creatures.


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

cant believe he is still going..great work hopefully he makes it


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

The first video you can really see he had lost some weight. The newer ones I think he looks like he has gained weight. But that leg looks terrible!


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

They are pretty tough to take down, curious to see if he goes non-typical next year with the injury.


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Tonight looks like it will be the worst so far, below 0 around here. By the way he's walking, I'm betting he's bedded down not far from your camera.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Everyone seems to think that coyotes are mindless killing machines, when in reality they only take out the young, old and sick deer. They would much rather eat mice and rabbits, it's a lot less energy to burn compared to taking down a full grown whitetail with a few of their pack members. 

They're gonna do that deer a favor sooner or later.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

nyturkeyduster said:


> Everyone seems to think that coyotes are mindless killing machines, when in reality they only take out the young, old and sick deer. They would much rather eat mice and rabbits, it's a lot less energy to burn compared to taking down a full grown whitetail with a few of their pack members.
> 
> They're gonna do that deer a favor sooner or later.


Anyone that believes coyotes ONLY kill the unhealthy or young is uninformed. Yes, they are opportunists. They will eat almost anything. And young, old or sick is a sure thing. They can and will also kill healthy deer. There are dozens of trail cam vids showing coyotes killing health bucks. It's not pretty and takes hours, but a pack of coyotes work together and kill things. Deer don't. They fight alone, and they are very vulnerable, especially in deep snow. This article from petersons addresses the Videos of coyote kills on mature healthy deer. It does happen.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

My dad shot a 3 legged buck in KS this past year, leg gone at the knee cap/joint (one of the back legs). He'll make it. Looks healthier than the first video too


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Billie said:


> Anyone that believes coyotes ONLY kill the unhealthy or young is uninformed. Yes, they are opportunists. They will eat almost anything. And young, old or sick is a sure thing. They can and will also kill healthy deer. There are dozens of trail cam vids showing coyotes killing health bucks. It's not pretty and takes hours, but a pack of coyotes work together and kill things. Deer don't. They fight alone, and they are very vulnerable, especially in deep snow. This article from petersons addresses the Videos of coyote kills on mature healthy deer. It does happen.


Here a link
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...hoLAAQ&usg=AFQjCNHXD8Wgftszrai4btIaraiZLk5APg


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

That SUCKS!!!!! But good thing those yotes arent following him anymore.


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

This is one really cool thread. To me it goes to show one of the biggest misconceptions anti's have about deer hunters.....we only care about the kill not the animal. The amount of sympathy, general concern as well as hope for this deer I bet would shock some. As hunters we enjoy hunting them but we also have so much respect and appreciation for them as well.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Is your deer season still open or no? You seem to have him pegged down pretty good.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

I hope he pulls thru. Looks like he's able to put just a little weight on it now.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

henro said:


> Is your deer season still open or no? You seem to have him pegged down pretty good.


Still open, no hunting over bait in MO though.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Rg176bnc said:


> Still open, no hunting over bait in MO though.


Get out there and kill him en route to that spot then!


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

In for the outcome


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

you have to be several hundred yards from the bait pile in order to hunt (not sure the actual distance) i would love to put him out of his misery but i also want him to make it. it will make an awesome story if he lives and i take him in the future. also, he seems to come in from different directions every night so id say he is bedding in a different spot each day. and he also comes in at different times.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

i had a feeling today that i should take more corn out there so i rushed out there on my lunch break with 100 lbs. of shelled corn and my laptop. there was very little corn left so im glad i did. and noon was about the best time i could get out there as its either before work at noon or right at dark. going through the pics and videos tonight i noticed that it does seem like he is gaining a little weight back like capt'n D and Bigdeer stated. also he has been putting weight on that leg and has been licking it also. it seems like sometimes he puts more weight on it than other times but is still holding it up while he is just standing. i feel that if he makes it through today and tomorrow he will make it through the winter as long as we dont get alot of snow. i think it was monday night he got pushed off by a 3 1/2 year old 10 point but he came back an hour or 2 later. he didnt come in last night but he has missed nights in the past. will take more corn out this weekend and check the card again and keep you updated. will post a current video up in a little bit.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you even plan on hunting him?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

i was wrong. he did come in last night. here's a couple of videos from last night.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUDo3mYGHG8&list=UUHTvmqLD1bzsimd9cyUcSLg&index=1


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Putting a little weight on it. Couple weeks he will be a lot better I hope


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

henro said:


> Do you even plan on hunting him?


not this year. he was on the hitlist until he broke his right side off. then i decided to pass him even if i had the chance. after that i started hunting another farm mainly. if he lives i will decide next year if i will shoot him or not. likely that i will though. that being said, however, when i first seen the videos and how bad of shape he was in i did want to hunt him to put him out of his misery if the coyotes didnt do the job. but i have decided not to as it would be against the law since he is most likely staying close to this pile of corn and it being illegal here in missouri to hunt over bait. im not sure how far away you have to be but it is a considerable distance. so my chances of killing him that far away from the bait is very low. that and im only able to hunt saturday and sunday evenings.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

BigDeer said:


> Putting a little weight on it. Couple weeks he will be a lot better I hope


he seems to be putting alot more weight on it than he was even a week ago, let alone when i first started getting video of him.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

turkeykiller92 said:


> he seems to be putting alot more weight on it than he was even a week ago, let alone when i first started getting video of him.


Awesome. Hope he makes it. They are tough sobs


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes they are! I've seen a lot of 3 legged bucks on facebook so I know it's very possible he will live. It's just a waiting game. I'm very confident that if he does die though I will be able to find his rack.


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

Surprised those yotes haven't taken him down yet. Corn alone ain't gonna help much, mix in some pellets or oats. Hope he makes it for you.

http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/wildlifehabitat/documents/winterdeerfeeding.pdf


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Id say you feeding him is what saved his butt so far. We still have 3 months before anything starts to green up here.


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

Unfortunately that is an awesome video to say the least.


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

turkeykiller92 said:


> Yes they are! I've seen a lot of 3 legged bucks on facebook so I know it's very possible he will live. It's just a waiting game. I'm very confident that if he does die though I will be able to find his rack.


Years ago I had a 3-legged doe on my place. Fall of 2012 is the last pics I had of her, I figured she was 5.5yrs old. I never saw her again the following spring. She made it through some brutal winters and she kept a pretty small home range. In all those years, I never saw her while on stand...she was an old wise doe. Guys that hunted around me never knew she existed.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

might want to quit feeding him too much corn or he wont make it. In fact, you might want to get whats left of tha 100 lbs out of there until the Spring or Summer rolls around.

Could still feed him something else, but I would seriously get the corn out of there. 


Here is just one article on it...I have been doing research on it myself as I am about to feed the deer on my property a few times in the next few months.


http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2013/02/are-you-feeding-your-deer-death


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

black_chill said:


> might want to quit feeding him too much corn or he wont make it. In fact, you might want to get whats left of tha 100 lbs out of there until the Spring or Summer rolls around.
> 
> Could still feed him something else, but I would seriously get the corn out of there.
> 
> ...


i have no plan to stop putting corn out. this buck needs every little bit he can get and if he loses any weight im sure he will die sooner than later. the corn is helping him. im not saying thats the only thing keeping him alive but its possible. i will also probably start putting protein pellets in with the corn also to help boost the protein level up.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

black_chill said:


> might want to quit feeding him too much corn or he wont make it. In fact, you might want to get whats left of tha 100 lbs out of there until the Spring or Summer rolls around.
> 
> Could still feed him something else, but I would seriously get the corn out of there.
> 
> ...


Even though baiting is illegal in MO, I'm sure that buck is used to eating corn since most put corn out anyway.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

turkeykiller92 said:


> i have no plan to stop putting corn out. this buck needs every little bit he can get and if he loses any weight im sure he will die sooner than later. the corn is helping him. im not saying thats the only thing keeping him alive but its possible. i will also probably start putting protein pellets in with the corn also to help boost the protein level up.


I would get some rice bran to mix with the corn. It really puts the weight on the deer at my hunting spot. I get it at Atwoods for $10 a bag. Calf pellets also work great.

3 seasons ago my daughter & I were hunting on the last day of the season. About the last 30 minutes I see a deer come out on a point about 200 yards away. It slowly makes it's way my direction. About half way to me it starts running my way. Something didn't look right. When it got closer I noticed it's front right leg was totally gone. Don't know if it was born this way or an injury early in his life but it was clean. Didn't look like it had a scar where the leg used to be. This guy was getting along just fine. Never had seen him before & haven't since then. Never had any pics of him either. I was tagged out on bucks so I watched him as he walked by at 20 yards.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

turkeykiller92 said:


> i have no plan to stop putting corn out. this buck needs every little bit he can get and if he loses any weight im sure he will die sooner than later. the corn is helping him. im not saying thats the only thing keeping him alive but its possible. i will also probably start putting protein pellets in with the corn also to help boost the protein level up.


Might want to some research on how corn affects deer during winter conditions. Many, many deer die with corn in their stomachs they can't digest. It ends up killing them. Do your research - google "corn bad for deer during winter" or the like and you will read article after article about how people kill more deer during winter than they save by feeding them corn. High starch content causes massive amounts of acidity in the rumen and stops the digestion process. I'd stop feeding corn immediately. There are other choices.


----------



## bukmaster7 (Aug 26, 2007)

Subscribed....


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

What's the difference from them getting it out of the field vs. At my camera? Other than the fact that it is more available at my camera.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

BigDeer said:


> Even though baiting is illegal in MO, I'm sure that buck is used to eating corn since most put corn out anyway.


Yeah, its illegal in PA as well and the season doesn't end til Saturday so I have to wait til this coming Sunday to put anything out. I realize he is in the Midwest and there is more corn out there, but I wouldn't push it with the corn. Give him something else.



dblungem said:


> Might want to some research on how corn affects deer during winter conditions. Many, many deer die with corn in their stomachs they can't digest. It ends up killing them. Do your research - google "corn bad for deer during winter" or the like and you will read article after article about how people kill more deer during winter than they save by feeding them corn. High starch content causes massive amounts of acidity in the rumen and stops the digestion process. I'd stop feeding corn immediately. There are other choices.


This was my point. I am as interested in seeing this deer survive as the OP, so I added some insight so HE doesn't kill the deer by feeding him too much corn.


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thankfully I trained the deer at my house not to stand out in the cut corn fields and gobble down all the corn laying out there. I sent out a PSA and the all seemed to take heed and quit hitting it in this cold weather.


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

turkeykiller92 said:


> What's the difference from them getting it out of the field vs. At my camera? Other than the fact that it is more available at my camera.


If he has too much its possible he wont be able to digest it all and die. There are plenty of articles on it, search around.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

turkeykiller92 said:


> What's the difference from them getting it out of the field vs. At my camera? Other than the fact that it is more available at my camera.


That's just it...available in too much quantity. Their diet changes during winter and loading theirs stomach with corn is a death sentance. Do some research.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> That's just it...available in too much quantity. Their diet changes during winter and loading theirs stomach with corn is a death sentance. Do some research.


So Lee and Tiffany's Cam setup is killing their deer?


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

BigDeer said:


> So Lee and Tiffany's Cam setup is killing their deer?


Ignorance is bliss...


Another example of deer being killed because they could not digest their food...not corn, but hay in this case.

http://wagfarms.com/tag/deer-hunting/


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> So Lee and Tiffany's Cam setup is killing their deer?


Lol. It's real simple, do your homework and decide for yourself. The internet is a wealth of information, some crap but a lot done by professionals. A simple google search or two will give you days of reading on this topic of anything other of your choice. Instead of just posting smart Alec comments, engage your brain and think for yourself.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

OP, not trying to take over your thread here....at all. Just offering some advise about the dangers of feeding deer during the winter. 

Some years ago, I was on my way to work. I stopped at the end of my driveway to move my garbage can so I could get out. Got out of the truck and heard something in the woods by the driveway. I looked closer at I couldn't believe what I saw. It was a button buck fawn. It was tangled in some barbed wire, struggled to get free. When I got there, I noticed blood everywhere...it cut itself badly trying to free itself. It's hide quarter had a gash about 8" long and it was spewing blood at a pretty good rate. Cutting myself a few times, I finally freed it and it just stood there. I nudged it along, but it wasn't going anywhere. It eventually walked about 10 ft and layed down and started liking its wounds. I went back inside, changed and headed to work. When I got home, I checked and it was gone. 

The following year, I started to get pics of him as a spike - the scar on his hind quarter was obvious. He was all over my property that year. The following year he was a decent 7 point, still sporting his scar. The wife and I started calling him Scar. The following year he was a pope and young buck with a strong 9 point rack. Unfortunately, the neighbor's killed him during gun season. We were kind of bummed about it as the wife and looked forward to letting him go and never shooting him - his second chance on life I guess. 

So, I know how you feel about wanting to save this buck. Providing food is a good idea, but just do some homework about what to feed and in what quantities. Learning about how deer process food will provide a lot of insight into why corn isn't a good choice. I hope your buck makes it. My gut says he's not going to and is suffering quit a bit, but there are tough, that's for sure. Best of luck to you and him.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> Lol. It's real simple, do your homework and decide for yourself. The internet is a wealth of information, some crap but a lot done by professionals. A simple google search or two will give you days of reading on this topic of anything other of your choice. Instead of just posting smart Alec comments, engage your brain and think for yourself.



Actually I was trying to have a discussion sir. I did read some of the resources quoted and to me I would think Lee would not do this. Actually the cam setup they have is the first thing I thought of because of the excess corn they provide their deer herd. Lee seems like a smart guy (scientific background I believe) and wouldn't do this, but then again he doesn't hunt that farm, so they say. Guess it comes down to crush cams and big boss feeders sponsorship?

My bad for asking a question to promote the discussion. I wasn't trying to be smart...this one time. Great topic, should be promoted more so people are more aware of it.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

BigDeer said:


> Actually I was trying to have a discussion sir. I did read some of the resources quoted and to me I would think Lee would not do this. Actually the cam setup they have is the first thing I thought of because of the excess corn they provide their deer herd. Lee seems like a smart guy (scientific background I believe) and wouldn't do this, but then again he doesn't hunt that farm, so they say. Guess it comes down to crush cams and big boss feeders sponsorship?
> 
> My bad for asking a question to promote the discussion. I wasn't trying to be smart...this one time. Great topic, should be promoted more so people are more aware of it.


I'd take the word of the professionals and biologists who warn people every year of the dangers of feeding corn to deer in the winter. Nearly every state in the Midwest have articles on their DNR pages about it. Although I support Lee and Tiff, I'm not sure I'd just assume that if they have corn in their feeders it must be OK for me to have piles of corn laying around. Certainly one of the bad things about TV shows, advertisers, etc.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

dblungem said:


> I'd take the word of the professionals and biologists who warn people every year of the dangers of feeding corn to deer in the winter. Nearly every state in the Midwest have articles on their DNR pages about it. Although I support Lee and Tiff, I'm not sure I'd just assume that if they have corn in their feeders it must be OK for me to have piles of corn laying around. Certainly one of the bad things about TV shows, advertisers, etc.


I tend to do the same thing, focus on the facts and less of the "they do it so it must be ok for me to do it" mentality. Maybe in Lee's case they have 200 acre standing bean field 100 yards from that feeder to help balance out the food consumption?? Just thinking out loud about that certain situation. OK back to the "ignorance" and "smart alec'ness", have a good one.


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

dblungem said:


> I'd take the word of the professionals and biologists who warn people every year of the dangers of feeding corn to deer in the winter. Nearly every state in the Midwest have articles on their DNR pages about it. Although I support Lee and Tiff, I'm not sure I'd just assume that if they have corn in their feeders it must be OK for me to have piles of corn laying around. Certainly one of the bad things about TV shows, advertisers, etc.


I think the problem is people who just start feeding when it gets old and crappy and there's no other food. The deer change slowly because their diet changes. If you feed 1-2-3-5-10 gallons of corn every day 365 days a year your not going to have any problems. It's when you feed nothing all year then dump out 500 pounds in the middle of a blizzard when the deer aren't getting corn anywhere else.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

black_chill said:


> Ignorance is bliss...
> 
> 
> Another example of deer being killed because they could not digest their food...not corn, but hay in this case.
> ...


also, even though im not up to date on their cam setup, i would wager that its not straight corn in the feeder.


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

jrmsoccer32 said:


> I think the problem is people who just start feeding when it gets old and crappy and there's no other food. The deer change slowly because their diet changes. If you feed 1-2-3-5-10 gallons of corn every day 365 days a year your not going to have any problems. It's when you feed nothing all year then dump out 500 pounds in the middle of a blizzard when the deer aren't getting corn anywhere else.


 This exactly the issue. If you're in farm land and feed deer corn there is no problem. Now give a deer in the middle of nowhere that eats only non-ag and give them corn in the middle of winter on a less than full stomach and it will gorge itself to death.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

thank you all very much for being concerned and saying something about corn not being good for deer this time of year. i have never heard that before and read a little bit about it last night. tomorrow i am taking something else out there to them, im not sure what it will be yet but since i work at a feed store i have a lot to choose from. we dont have any rice bran as a few of you have stated would be good. i will probably take a bag of oats and a bag of mixed stuff in it that i feed my chickens that has cracked corn oats alfalfa pellets and soybean meal in it.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

i will have an update tomorrow afternoon or night on him hopefully. but since he seems to be gaining weight and putting more weight on that leg i have higher hopes that he will survive as long as we dont get alot of snow.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

turkeykiller92 said:


> thank you all very much for being concerned and saying something about corn not being good for deer this time of year. i have never heard that before and read a little bit about it last night. tomorrow i am taking something else out there to them, im not sure what it will be yet but since i work at a feed store i have a lot to choose from. we dont have any rice bran as a few of you have stated would be good. i will probably take a bag of oats and a bag of mixed stuff in it that i feed my chickens that has cracked corn oats alfalfa pellets and soybean meal in it.


We need a like button here.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

dblungem said:


> I'd take the word of the professionals and biologists who warn people every year of the dangers of feeding corn to deer in the winter. Nearly every state in the Midwest have articles on their DNR pages about it. Although I support Lee and Tiff, I'm not sure I'd just assume that if they have corn in their feeders it must be OK for me to have piles of corn laying around. Certainly one of the bad things about TV shows, advertisers, etc.


have you ever experieced this for yourself your is all your information just from a quick google.com search?? i know what your saying you take 50 lbs of corn to the middle of some national forest where they closest corn field is 20 miles away and dump it yea..but most deer and i would ASSume this one too has access to corn somewhere else througout the yr and it wasn't just all the sudden introduced to this deer...could be wrong im not reading the whole thread..i first seen this thread several weeks ago and all yall said he would die that night and he aint dead yet and was eating corn then and still is so OP if i were you i would keep doing what im doing man and this buck obviously agrees with me..,he is coming there to eat your corn, and if you take that away you may never know what happened to him. im sure he can find him some corn elsewhere


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

ridgerunner1 said:


> have you ever experieced this for yourself your is all your information just from a quick google.com search?? i know what your saying you take 50 lbs of corn to the middle of some national forest where they closest corn field is 20 miles away and dump it yea..but most deer and i would ASSume this one too has access to corn somewhere else througout the yr and it wasn't just all the sudden introduced to this deer...could be wrong im not reading the whole thread..i first seen this thread several weeks ago and all yall said he would die that night and he aint dead yet and was eating corn then and still is so OP if i were you i would keep doing what im doing man and this buck obviously agrees with me


No, I've never killed deer by feeding them corn. Its illegal where I live. 

I didn't say crap about this deer earlier in this thread - never replied until I heard about 100lbs of corn being dumped and knew it could be disastrous. So are you implying me or the dozens and dozens of other guys who warn of the dangers are all just conspiring against a guy trying to keep a deer alive? Or maybe you feel creditable information isnt available on the internet? In either case, I think your mistaken. 

Also, if you look to the first post above yours, you will see the OP did the research and guess what? He's decided to offer a better food source - sounds like a guy who is smart enough to learn some things along the way and adapt what he was doing. He must be wrong now also.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

dblungem said:


> No, I've never killed deer by feeding them corn. Its illegal where I live.
> 
> I didn't say crap about this deer earlier in this thread - never replied until I heard about 100lbs of corn being dumped and knew it could be disastrous. So are you implying me or the dozens and dozens of other guys who warn of the dangers are all just conspiring against a guy trying to keep a deer alive? Or maybe you feel creditable information isnt available on the internet? In either case, I think your mistaken.
> 
> Also, if you look up a post or two, the OP did the research and guess what? He's decided to offer a better food source - sounds like a guy who is smart enough to learn some things along the way and adapt what he was doing. He must be wrong now also.


you live in Illinois man i have been there and they is plenty of corn you dont have to feed them...you sound like you dont know how to take a question, always had payed alot of attention to what you said and thought you always sounded like you knew what you were talking about...just thought this sounded crazy to me i see deer eating corn here 365 days a yr man so i can speak FIRST hand as im sure you see deer eating corn there 365 days a yr am i right? the OP is from missouri and im sure this aint the first time this deer has had some corn


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

ridgerunner1 said:


> you live in Illinois man i have been there and they is plenty of corn you dont have to feed them...you sound like you dont know how to take a question, always had payed alot of attention to what you said and thought you always sounded like you knew what you were talking about...just thought this sounded crazy to me i see deer eating corn here 365 days a yr man so i can speak FIRST hand as im sure you see deer eating corn there 365 days a yr am i right? the OP is from missouri and im sure this aint the first time this deer has had some corn


Sorry man, didn't mean to come off like a jag. Wasn't my intention. It only sounds crazy if you think in those terms. I had a conversation with Grant Woods one day at a seminar about this very topic. He statement to me was this "many Midwestern deer die every winter with bellies fill of corn". As far as deer goes, when somebody like Grant talks, I listen. The diet change the deer go through in the winter is the important consideration. Yes, at certain times of he year, the deer can eat corn all night long, but at other times of the year, when their systems make that switch, it can be deadly. It's just the fact of how their gut works. When a deer is desperate for food, they will eat until they are full when they find a food source. If its a corn pile, that's not good. 

I believe corn mixed with other brows is fine - but just because a deer is feeding in a corn field doesn't mean he is loading up on corn all day, especially if that corn is under a foot or more of snow. I believe its small quantities. 

Grant mentioned a deers stomach is much like a compost bin. During most times of the year, they need certain amounts of brown roughage, green foliage, etc to function properly. They are browsers and this makes sense. But when extreme cold and snow hits an area and they are hungry they will eat far more corn than they have done in a while, especially when they have been on 95% brown browse for weeks or more. This is when acidosis kicks in and a deers gut (compost pile) cannot process the acid made from the corn. Stops digestion, no processing takes place. Full belly they can't do anything with and they starve to death.

Again, I apologize for the way I came off. I get disgusted here sometimes with all the arguing and intentional poking. Many guys here try to help the best they can and yet many others just want to argue and cause issues. Didn't mean to be an ass.


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)

dblungem said:


> Sorry man, didn't mean to come off like a jag. Wasn't my intention. It only sounds crazy if you think in those terms. I had a conversation with Grant Woods one day at a seminar about this very topic. He statement to me was this "many Midwestern deer die every winter with bellies fill of corn". As far as deer goes, when somebody like Grant talks, I listen. The diet change the deer go through in the winter is the important consideration. Yes, at certain times of he year, the deer can eat corn all night long, but at other times of the year, when their systems make that switch, it can be deadly. It's just the fact of how their gut works. When a deer is desperate for food, they will eat until they are full when they find a food source. If its a corn pile, that's not good.
> 
> I believe corn mixed with other brows is fine - but just because a deer is feeding in a corn field doesn't mean he is loading up on corn all day, especially if that corn is under a foot or more of snow. I believe its small quantities.
> 
> ...


no worries man i honest to god had never heard of deer dying from eating too much corn until today..as i mentioned i hunt alot every yr, and i see deer eating corn constantly througout the winter and im not much on a computer so i dont use it much but for archerytalk.. i know what to do on here because of my wife and just browising.. this is something all new to me and i grew up on a farm. thanks for this so its really the acid that causes the problems right.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

ridgerunner1 said:


> no worries man i honest to god had never heard of deer dying from eating too much corn until today..as i mentioned i hunt alot every yr, and i see deer eating corn constantly througout the winter and im not much on a computer so i dont use it much but for archerytalk.. i know what to do on here because of my wife and just browising.. this is something all new to me and i grew up on a farm. thanks for this so its really the acid that causes the problems right.


This article gets pretty technical, but describes acidosis pretty well. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12150_12220-26508--,00.html


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great stuff on here guys! We might get irritated with each other sometimes but most of the time it just how we take things and really that not the way the other guy intended it to be. Lots of good info on this thread! Glad I started it and glad you all are keeping it alive. I know I'm learning a lot through it. Thanks again!


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

Keep this going TK! Good luck!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Checked the camera this afternoon. Don't have time to upload the videos right now. But he is definitely gaining weight and seems to be putting more weight on his leg! Put 50 lbs of oats and 50 lbs of the mix on the pile. Will post videos later for you all!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Corn is not corn.
Let me explain:
For the record, there are high-lysine (a specific amino acid), (and probably several other) corn varieties that some livestock growers prefer to feed to their hogs and/or beef and dairy cattle.
It's not grown for commodity sale because of a generally lower yield and/or test weight, but it is generally deemed to be more digestible to livestock for higher meat and milk yields. 

I'd *suspect* that it MAY be better than run-of-the-mill commodity/oil corn varieties for feeding deer as well.

Beyond that, I don't profess any scientific knowledge one way or the other; just throwing out one more variable into the argument.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx-25PJCZPM


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks like he's putting on some weight as well as moving better.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow never thought I would catch back up in this thread and find the buck still alive.


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

I wonder if that camera didn't save that bucks life. The yotes are clearly spooked of something....and it's not the deer. Which leaves the camera. I have seen still photo series where it is clear they spook from the camera...blackflash or not.

Remember that buck that got taken down in front of the camera over several hours a few years ago....featured in D&DH. I believe it was for a similar reason he parked in front of the camera for a few hours and why it took them so long to bring him down. At that particular spot they slowed their assault hesitating in front of the camera.


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe the yotes just wanted at the corn...lol


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Could be that they were/are scared of the camera but i kinda doubt it. If it was the camera they could've just taken the deer when he left and I have also been getting a couple show up on camera the past couple weeks but not very often and they don't seem too scared. One pissed on the corn. There are also fresh coyote tracks every time I go out there so I know they are around just like they have always been.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

I also think that if they were going to take him down they would be done it a long time ago. Now that he is putting more weight on that leg and gaining weight I think he is going to make it. At least as long as winter doesn't make a turn for the worst.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

He made it through several days last week's of -0 degree windchills so that's a plus and he even bristled up and showed aggressiveness to a couple young bucks at the pile so he is doing better IMO.


----------



## KYDEER16 (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe you should go coyote hunting?


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

I shot a 6x6 bull that had a slight limp in a front leg. While quartering him we notice his front leg was broken at the joint completely rehealed. It was a growth of muscle over it but no signs of anything nasty going on at all. We also found 2 9mm bullets in him also. They looked fine also there was a small growth around the bullet but other than that u couldn't tell. We cut into he growth and were surprised to find the bullet. I never new how tough game is. We figured he got hit by a car and broke his leg and took a couple shots in the process. We named him Club. This is what leads me to believe that, seeing your buck so long after the first video, that he is going to live. I wouldn't stop feeding him as long as he keeps coming in. Cool thread. Keep us posted


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

BullBandit said:


> I shot a 6x6 bull that had a slight limp in a front leg. While quartering him we notice his front leg was broken at the joint completely rehealed. It was a growth of muscle over it but no signs of anything nasty going on at all. We also found 2 9mm bullets in him also. They looked fine also there was a small growth around the bullet but other than that u couldn't tell. We cut into he growth and were surprised to find the bullet. I never new how tough game is. We figured he got hit by a car and broke his leg and took a couple shots in the process.
> ...snip..


 My sister once hit a yearling whitetail deer with her minivan, breaking one of its' legs, but not killing it. 
She's not a hunter, but called the Sheriff Dept. to dispatch a deputy to finish off the animal, and issue a salvage tag for the meat, ( knowing I'd gladly butcher it for her.)

She waited in the van with her young kids all distressed about seeing the deer flopping around bleeding, and bawling in pain 
A cop came flying up and rolled down the window; he said he couldn't stop because he had just gotten a domestic violence call that he had to respond to.
She begged him to at least kill the deer to put it out of its' misery.
He rolled his eyes, but got out and quickly emptied his service revolver into the deer's ribcage, telling her to wait for a different cop to issue her a tag. He then reloaded, got in his unit and sped off. 

But so did the deer. It got up and staggered off to her (and the kids') dismay!

Eventually another cop rolled up and asked where the deer was. She pointed to it halfway across a picked cornfield, still staggering away.
He shook his head, trotted out there and killed it with a head shot. He issued her a tag while she told him the whole story. 
He kept shaking his head and saying "Me and the other guys at the Station are *never* going to let him hear the end of this!"

IIRC when I butchered the animal, I found six .38 (or so; maybe 9mm) cal. expanded hollow-point bullets embedded in the shoulder muscle and ribs /rib meat; not one of them got *into* the ribcage. 
That's when I started paying more attention to the defensive ammo I load into my XD 9!


----------



## bukmaster7 (Aug 26, 2007)

TURKEYKILLER, whats the latest on him? Is he still around and getting better?


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

turkeykiller, I just read an article in the Quality Whitetails magazine about a buck(called funky knee) that had a similar injury like the buck you have on cam. Check it out if you can.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry guys. Been pretty busy lately. Checked Cams last Saturday and found the batteries had died. I replaced the batteries but before they died he was still coming in, but looked about the same. Started putting purina deer 20 out for him. Quite a bit more expensive but hopefully it helps. Will be checking the cam again tomorrow or saturday. Will let you all know how he is then.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

The weather has warmed up quite a bit this week so I'm sure he is doing better since he not dealing with the severe cold.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Odd chances of catching that on a vid!


----------



## coop88 (Sep 13, 2013)

tag


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

JIM.B said:


> turkeykiller, I just read an article in the Quality Whitetails magazine about a buck(called funky knee) that had a similar injury like the buck you have on cam. Check it out if you can.


Do you have a link to it? I couldn't find anything online


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

Update? This is a really cool thread and warms the heart. If only folks that thought we were pure "killers" could see the compassion and effort shown here to help an animal in time of need!!


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

he is still pretty skinny. shed both sides sometime between the 12th and 17th since the batteries died i dont have any info between those days. hes not coming in as much, im guessing because of the warmer weather. put another bag of the purina deer 20 out with another bag of corn. we will see what happens this week. he is the first buck to shed which im not surprised but he did hold onto them longer than i thought he would. looked for them today but never found them. will probably try again next weekend.


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

turkeykiller92 said:


> Do you have a link to it? I couldn't find anything online


I don't have a link...sorry.


----------



## dkm (Jan 2, 2011)

flygilmore said:


> Update? This is a really cool thread and warms the heart. If only folks that thought we were pure "killers" could see the compassion and effort shown here to help an animal in time of need!!


yes and they would love the great story when you then kill him after nursing him back to health. lol


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

dkm said:


> yes and they would love the great story when you then kill him after nursing him back to health. lol


You would think they could at least agree that an arrow in the heart is better than being eaten alive by yotes.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Carnivorous said:


> You would think they could at least agree that an arrow in the heart is better than being eaten alive by yotes.


You would *think* so, but no they would not.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

an arrow would definitely be more humane. but they wouldnt understand that since they are a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Carnivorous said:


> Any update?


I believe the deer actually attacked and killed a police horse. With only 3 healthy legs!


----------



## fatamos33 (Mar 5, 2014)

This thread is pretty sweet and I'm anxious to see how this guy turns out over the next few months!


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

COArrow said:


> I believe the deer actually attacked and killed a police horse. With only 3 healthy legs!


That will happen if they are not watched closely.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

No update yet. Going back out tomorrow. I'm afraid there won't be much change for awhile now that he has shed. I'm hoping he gradually gains his weight back and lives but I will be keeping food out there for him until he either disappears or gets healthier. But will keep you all posted.


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

Great video


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Unbelievable video you captured there. Nature can be cruel. Time to pop some yotes on that farm...!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

The coyotes have since left him alone from what I can tell. I haven't got any pics or video of any predators for several weeks. But I'm also not dumb enough to know they aren't around.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

forget hunting them that only puts a small dent trapping is the way to go


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

turkeykiller92 said:


> The coyotes have since left him alone from what I can tell. I haven't got any pics or video of any predators for several weeks. But I'm also not dumb enough to know they aren't around.


That's what I was thinking. They were all over him at first but leave him alone now. They have a good since about these things..... I take this as a good indication he will likely live. They think he is too strong to take down right now and death is not eminent or they would wait it out. Just my view!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Also, if I shoot one. Another will just fill it's place. They will always be around. Don't get me wrong. I will shoot every one that I see.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Update: he is still coming in multiple times each night. Looked for his sheds again today. Still nothing. Seems to be putting more and more weight on that leg and seems to be walking better because of it.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

Is the knee still as swollen?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes. It is. Will post another video up in a little bit.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

the 1 1/2 year old half rack (shed one side) we pushing him away from the feed every time he came to it this week. kinda sad that a 1 1/2 year old is pushing away a 4+ year old buck. but hopefully payback is coming next fall.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

cool thread.. glad to see he made it. keep us posted


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Subscribed, need to show a couple of people who don't believe this happens...


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool post. Its neat watching nature play out on camera, im glad the big guy is looking on the up and hope he pulls through for you. Please continue the updates


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Looks like he's doing a little better.
Be interesting to see if the injury plays a part in his rack development.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Capt'n D said:


> Looks like he's doing a little better.
> Be interesting to see if the injury plays a part in his rack development.


Sure it will affect his rack this summer. It's going to be a slow recovery for him. They (deer) haven't been eating the higher protein deer feed so I will probably stop feeding them that. Probably just continue feeding corn and oats. Maybe some of my chicken food mix as well since that's about an 18% protein. Still hoping to find his sheds but idk where else to look. I've tore the place apart unless he is coming from alot farther than I'm thinking he was.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

He still isn't looking the best....if he can hold out till spring I think he will be fine.


----------



## Bigbuckdan (Sep 7, 2010)

turkeykiller92 said:


> the 1 1/2 year old half rack (shed one side) we pushing him away from the feed every time he came to it this week. kinda sad that a 1 1/2 year old is pushing away a 4+ year old buck. but hopefully payback is coming next fall.


That happened to a healthy 6.5 year old big 10 ptr i had on cam a couple years ago. Once he shed he became a different buck!!! He lost his power. ha. little dink 1.5 year olds were pushing him around that were still holding. VERY interesting to see. And like I said he was 100% healthy. big boy too.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bigbuckdan said:


> That happened to a healthy 6.5 year old big 10 ptr i had on cam a couple years ago. Once he shed he became a different buck!!! He lost his power. ha. little dink 1.5 year olds were pushing him around that were still holding. VERY interesting to see. And like I said he was 100% healthy. big boy too.


So a healthy 6.5 year old was being pushed around by a 1.5 year old just because he had shed and they hadnt?


----------



## Bigbuckdan (Sep 7, 2010)

turkeykiller92 said:


> So a healthy 6.5 year old was being pushed around by a 1.5 year old just because he had shed and they hadnt?


Yup!! Crazy!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

That's very interesting. However. I've thaught about it and I think I've heard that before but forgot. And it makes sense.


----------



## tscan (Jun 18, 2010)

nice video


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Bigbuckdan said:


> That happened to a healthy 6.5 year old big 10 ptr i had on cam a couple years ago. Once he shed he became a different buck!!! He lost his power. ha. little dink 1.5 year olds were pushing him around that were still holding. VERY interesting to see. And like I said he was 100% healthy. big boy too.


 Dr. Leonard Lee Rue III documented such behavior in one of his (Deer of North America ?) books.
A friend of his had a high-fence, big, mature whitetail buck that was *extremely* aggressive toward his handlers while carrying hard antler. They *sawed* them off and he *instantly* became docile and tame as a kitten.
So it wasn't hormone changes coinciding with natural shedding-it was the attitude he had from the bone he knew he was carrying!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

KRONIIK said:


> Dr. Leonard Lee Rue III documented such behavior in one of his (Deer of North America ?) books.
> A friend of his had a high-fence, big, mature whitetail buck that was *extremely* aggressive toward his handlers while carrying hard antler. They *sawed* them off and he *instantly* became docile and tame as a kitten.
> So it wasn't hormone changes coinciding with natural shedding-it was the attitude he had from the bone he knew he was carrying!


thats very interesting! i might have to look that up


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

hedp said:


> Damn. That's gonna be a painful way to die.


That's what I've always said. Must be horrible death.


----------



## whido isle (Sep 8, 2014)

OhWell said:


> I have not seen any yotes this year but the first one I get a shot on will catch an arrow.


Unfortunately my arrow landed just under the yote I took a shot @ during late deer. Going back out in a week with a predator call


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Lucky the buck wasn't a horse or the coyotes would have gotten him right off the bat!





Sarcasm................


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

KRONIIK said:


> Dr. Leonard Lee Rue III documented such behavior in one of his (Deer of North America ?) books.
> A friend of his had a high-fence, big, mature whitetail buck that was *extremely* aggressive toward his handlers while carrying hard antler. They *sawed* them off and he *instantly* became docile and tame as a kitten.
> So it wasn't hormone changes coinciding with natural shedding-it was the attitude he had from the bone he knew he was carrying!


I can say from seeing firsthand this isn't always the case. My buddy has a deer farm and his 6.5 year old is like a snarling brama bull when you approach him with or without his antlers being cut. A little while after he'll shed what he has left of bone and will become somewhat more docile and slightly approachable. When he is in velvet he is much more tame as well, but once it's off he changes completely. Right now though he has dropped just one side and when you walk up to his pen he walks up with hair standing up, ears flared back scraping the ground with his front feet and even snort wheezing. He wants to stomp a mud hole into you! The first and second pics were taken just last week when I went to visit and the last two were early this year. He has already charged my buddy this year when he didn't see him coming and knocked him over hard! He's probably around 300lbs live weight.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Livestock or pets with an attitude get adjusted quick. To dangerous not too.


----------



## Warpst0ne (Sep 17, 2014)

Hope the swelling on that knee goes down.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Rg176bnc said:


> Livestock or pets with an attitude get adjusted quick. To dangerous not too.


Absolutely! 
We had a duroc boar that used to pop and get musky every time he got loose..he got the dentists chair...sows that were to protective went to Bob Evans...and I had a Chesapeake bay retriever that liked to bite to quick..he went to see Jesus.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Rg176bnc said:


> Livestock or pets with an attitude get adjusted quick. To dangerous not too.


This one gets a little hit of pepper spray right on his snout now when my buddy goes in to drop feed.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

henro said:


> This one gets a little hit of pepper spray right on his snout now when my buddy goes in to drop feed.


I bet that's hell on'em lol.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Rg176bnc said:


> I bet that's hell on'em lol.


He said the first time he wigged out a bit but now he only gives him a quick squirt on his nose and he backs down. Still bothers him no doubt but better than being stampeded. I gotta say it sends chills down your spine its so cool seeing him act aggressive towards you from the other side of the fence though. He acts just like a bull in a bull fight scraping his hoof on the ground like he's getting ready to charge.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Update: still looks the same. Card filled up half way through the week so I don't have current info but before it filled he was still coming in. The young half rack was still holding onto his one side.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

Would love to hear some opinions of what the injury actually is... Broken leg... Snapped tendon.... Infected thorn. These animals heal so quickly.... They have to in order to survive. There seems to be little to no improvement here. Thoughts? Guesses?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Carnivorous said:


> Would love to hear some opinions of what the injury actually is... Broken leg... Snapped tendon.... Infected thorn. These animals heal so quickly.... They have to in order to survive. There seems to be little to no improvement here. Thoughts? Guesses?


Not sure. I don't believe it's broken since it appears straight and he is able to put weight on it. don't believe it's a tendon since there was a puncture wound back in late october. Could be a thorn. Could be an injury due to fighting. Don't believe he was shot either. But I'm interested in your alls opinions??


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

turkeykiller92 said:


> Not sure. I don't believe it's broken since it appears straight and he is able to put weight on it. don't believe it's a tendon since there was a puncture wound back in late october. Could be a thorn. Could be an injury due to fighting. Don't believe he was shot either. But I'm interested in your alls opinions??


I'll reserve my guess until after the autopsy.
It could be almost *anything*, including a bullet or broadhead, unfortunately...


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Also, curious of how far you all think he coming from to get to that pile. Seems to be coming in from the same direction around 7 30 each night.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't think he is traveling far. Too much effort and pain with each step right now. Would not be surprised to find out he watches you put the feed out.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have covered the area several times and haven't found anything. Thought about moving cameras and trying to get a better idea but not sure. The neighbor will be burning some of his CRP in a month or so so maybe I will find them there. The field is about 500 yards away but he would have to cross at least one fence


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

I believe he is able to cross a fence but sure don't see him doing it unless he must.


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

I had an 8 pointer, a couple of years ago, that was hit by a car and looked to be in the same shape and I thought "well that's the end of him". Then he turned back up on the camera last fall with only three legs and a rough looking coat. The neighbors son took him early in the season, his whole left front side was pretty torn up meat-wise but he had a nice rack and could still run like a champ on three legs. Deer are tougher than you may think. That being said, I have a 204 Ruger and coyotes don't stand a chance on my place.


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

This has been one of the coolest threads I've read on here in a long time!


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

jowens27 said:


> This has been one of the coolest threads I've read on here in a long time!


Right? No one fighting or talking trash. This musta been posted in the mens section. Lol


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys. If you ask me it's just sportsmen being sportsmen.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

While I was shed hunting for his sheds yesterday I jumped 2 coyotes in different places. So they are definitely around there. When i get back from the nwtf convention I will probably dig out the fox pro and my 308 and try my luck


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

I've enjoyed reading this thread so much. Thanks for keeping us updated. Hoping he makes it and you put the hurt on those yotes. Still amazed at the clarity of your camera. Wish we could get a daytime video.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

redrivergar said:


> I've enjoyed reading this thread so much. Thanks for keeping us updated. Hoping he makes it and you put the hurt on those yotes. Still amazed at the clarity of your camera. Wish we could get a daytime video.


If you think the night time videos are clear, you should see the daytime videos. I have been hoping he would come in during daylight also so i could get a better look at him but he hasn't. He came in one night right at dark but the camera had already switched to the infrared. that was when Temps were in the single digits.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry for not updating sooner guys. Was busy at the nwtf convention all weekend. Checked the camera Thursday night before I left. He didn't come in as much and at different times and from different directiond. So I'm thinking I must have bumped him when I was shed hunting last weekend.. i haven't had a chance to really go through and study the videos like I usually do so can't really tell you much else


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks like he's got a rough 2 weeks ahead of him.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

heres a daytime video from the camera for the guys that were talking about the clarity. it doesnt look as good after i loaded it onto youtube though for some reason.






heres one of the videos of him. im going to say little to no change this week. he only came in 3 times. hopefully he starts coming in again every night. not going to shed hunt around there again for a while to let things settle.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks like he may have some shoulder damage as well.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

He looks pretty thin and still no improvement with mobility. Not sure he'll make it but I'm pulling for him.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Checked cameras today. Sad to say it but I think he is slowly getting worse. I'm going through the videos right now and he doesn't seem to be putting any weight on that leg anymore. will post a video or two when I get done


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

as soon as i sent my previous reply. these came up. not only is he putting weight on that leg now he is using it to scrape away the snow. hopefully he will start gaining weight soon. idk what else to do.


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

This is a cool thread! I have to say , if it was me, and this deer makes a full recovery and I was in the stand and he came by, I'd let the ol boy walk. Hes earned it. He has a friend in you turkeykiller! 

Kinda funny, you find yourself rooting for the ol deer to make it.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Haha! Yes. I would be lying if I told you I hadn't thaught about that topic. It would be tough to kill him after basically thinking him as a pet and nursing him back to health. But at the same time. With the number of hunters are me. It would suck for one of them to kill him after I passed him and doing all this for him. But that happens. So time will tell.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

Good thread glad I signed on tonight!! Keep us posted

I'd say him putting weight/ not putting weight on that leg is probably just like us humans when we have injuries they hurt differently day to day.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Your probably right wv.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Update. He is still about the same. After the weather and cold Temps last week, and weather looking better this next week I still believe he live. As long as the coyotes continue to leave him alone. I think he will always have a limp to him and he will always be a smaller deer now due to the injury. I have a pretty good idea of where he is staying now but still not positive. He could be staying in different spots each day as one day he will come in one day and another day he will come in a different way. However, there are 2 or 3 trails coming from the direction I believe him to be staying. By taking a different trail would cause him to appear to be coming from the other direction. wish I had more cameras


----------



## okiebob (Jul 11, 2014)

If he has made it this far... and he is able to put weight on it I would imagine he is going to recover. Btw, I went on amazon and was able to pick up a two pack of Moultrie A-5's for like $70. They aren't the best trail cam but they do work well. Where are you turkeykiller92? Hermann is my hometown and my Dad used to run the turkey calling contest back in the '80's.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Okie, I'm about an hour north and west of hermann. I have tried cheap cameras before and have not had good luck with them. Reconyx is where I will stay. I have 2 now and will continue to get more as money allows. But thanks for the info.


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

If that deer is still around....this is probably about the hardest time: temperatures rising, his metabolism is speeding up so he's burning more energy, but spring greenup isn't here yet so the food is still hard to come by. Making through a long winter is hard enough, dealing with a crippling injury just makes it tougher. 

Once he makes it into Spring greenup he should be OK for the summer...put on some weight and finally get a chance to heal up as much as he's going to. Eager to see if he makes it.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

He is still alive as far as I know. Will know more in a few days or this weekend when I go back down there.


----------



## BloodDrunkard (Jun 25, 2014)

turkeykiller92 said:


> Haha! Yes. I would be lying if I told you I hadn't thaught about that topic. It would be tough to kill him after basically thinking him as a pet and nursing him back to health. But at the same time. With the number of hunters are me. It would suck for one of them to kill him after I passed him and doing all this for him. But that happens. So time will tell.


It would be awesome to look at him on the wall for the rest of your life though!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Update: its been awhile guys. he stopped coming in so i figured he died. never found his shed or his broken antler while shed hunting. never found him. i have had a camera in the immediate area i was getting pictures of the whole time but hadnt got any pictures of him. decided to go check the camera and pull it to put it up at work since we have been having some people stealing pallets. now, im going to put my two best cameras out there as soon as i can to find out more on his wellbeing. i couldnt believe it when i seen his leg. he has alot more rack than i thought he would have so soon! he is already showing signs of a messed up rack on his left side but i was expecting that if he lived. he is still skin and bones but since hes made it this long he will be able to make it through anything i would think.


----------



## Tugman (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd forgotten about this thread. I had no idea he wasn't taken done by the the coyotes and you were following his survival. Super cool that he made it through the winter!!!


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

wow he is skiiiinnnnny!!!


----------



## Big Hogs (Oct 11, 2011)

What a saga this has been. That is one tough buck!


----------



## Tugman (Jun 22, 2013)

Big Hogs said:


> What a saga this has been. That is one tough buck!


And people wonder why they can sometimes be so hard to kill?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

he looks very skinny in the older pics, but just 5 or 6 days later he looks almost normal. probably just the way he was standing or the light that makes him look better but there isnt any reason he shouldnt make it now. cant wait to see how he turns out come september! this has been one heck of a story. glad i will be able to tell it for years to come. and hopefully the story will continue


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

at my guess last year he was at least 3 1/2 but i was thinking he was 4 1/2. so that would put him at 5 1/2 this year. and if he has eluded coyotes this winter then it will be pure luck if i get to see him in the stand this fall.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

after cutting the weeds around the salt lick it took most of the deer a week or 2 to finally come back in. He seems to be walking good considering. he is putting weight on the bad leg. not sure why he has 2 knots now on that leg but he looks like he will have a nice rack this fall. hopefully he sticks around


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Glad he made it. Is he missing his sack?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Be interesting to watch his antlers grow this year....

Joe


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

great to see that he made it. Would be a great story if you got him this year.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> Be interesting to watch his antlers grow this year....
> 
> Joe


Was thinking the same. And how nontypical they will be.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

im not sure on his sack missing. but it does seem odd there. im kinda surprised he isnt more nontypical than he already is. it looks like he is going to be pretty knobby on his bases but only time will tell on the rest. im excited to see his future.


----------



## SwampStalker (Feb 11, 2015)

Great video. Too bad for the buck, but as said before, circle of life.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Good to see him still going. Don't even have to say it, but how epic would it be to take this deer after all this history and the coyote video.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Very cool. This Buck needs to be named Rambo. He is a survivor.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

SwampStalker said:


> Great video. Too bad for the buck, but as said before, circle of life.


The buck is still alive and kickin. The OP just posted an update pic yesterday.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Honestly how effective are coyotes on deer? We read all these stories but this an actual documented case. The whole take down horses and stuff, never was a believer. Curious on the discussion.


----------



## briguy-ia (Nov 19, 2013)

Tagged for updates in the summer and a fall hunting report.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

i believe some of the stories, but not all. i believe alot of factors go into the story. as in how desperate are the coyotes to eat, how the weather is, the terrain. this was a pretty mild winter and i believe this buck lucked out in more ways than one. yes he had multiple coyotes following him that first night, but they all appeared to be healthy. all winter i never seen a skinny, mangy coyote. i wouldnt put it past a couple coyotes to take down a deer if they were hungry enough. if they couldnt take an animal down, why chase it? thats just a waste of effort and energy. who knows what happened with those coyotes after they got away from the camera. i didnt see very many coyotes in that immediate area this past winter even. not sure why. maybe it was because of me feeding the deer and going in there so much to bring feed and checking the camera. idk


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool deal.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

update on him.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Been following this thread from the start. He's looking pretty good. In other videos, does he favor that leg still or put weight on it while walking? It will be interesting to see what you do if he walks by you in the stand.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## Kris_H_97 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sub'd for the exciting conclusion, coming this fall!


----------



## jtaylor16 (Apr 13, 2009)

This is a cool story this fall should be interesting for you. This shows how tough these incredible animals are.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Damn! The mic picked up the sound of him slurping up the water! Reconyx is no joke!


----------



## daniel_chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Im surprised how much horn he has... He could look pretty good!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

X2 subscribed


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

It would be hard for me to shoot him! That boy has had a tough life. I'd let the circle of life take its course, but that's just me 


subbd


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

KMiha said:


> Been following this thread from the start. He's looking pretty good. In other videos, does he favor that leg still or put weight on it while walking? It will be interesting to see what you do if he walks by you in the stand.


i will likely be after him this fall. i don't want a neighbor to shoot him or he die and i never find his rack. id love to have his rack and all the pictures and video of him the past year. he does limp some, but not too bad that i can notice. he is still very skinny but seems to be improving somewhat. his stomach appears large for the amount of meat on his bones. so idk if he is having troubles converting food into weight or what. he did seem large gutted last summer as well before the injury, so it might not have anything to do with it.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

any updates ?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

I would put a hole in him if i got the chance and probably even get him mounted


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

hunting170 said:


> Not buying this at all.


Any of yall that don't think a coyote can kill an adult buck, have you seen the Drury video? They took video of a coyote killing a large HEALTHY buck. Grabbed by the throat and took it down. This was 200lb plus animal. How much of a chance do you think a dink FL or SC deer has if they decide to kill it? maybe this has been mentioned , but I didn't read all 200 posts.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Any of yall that don't think a coyote can kill an adult buck, have you seen the Drury video? They took video of a coyote killing a large HEALTHY buck. Grabbed by the throat and took it down. This was 200lb plus animal. How much of a chance do you think a dink FL or SC deer has if they decide to kill it? maybe this has been mentioned , but I didn't read all 200 posts.


they arent saying that it cant be done, its just people arent buying it that the coyotes are putting a hurting on the deer as much as people make it sound like they are


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Well the post was immediately after a reply to them taking down an adult deer. I Just don't know how to multi quote lol


----------



## imhunting2 (Mar 10, 2015)

Boarding this train to the end..... Great read and nice documentation!!!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Man, that's one tough buck! Sure looks like he's doing well now, as well as can be expected.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

checked this camera this evening and he didnt show up this week. maybe next week. seems like there arent as many bucks coming into the salt lick like they were last year. but then again we've had so much rain this year and there arent any beans close by this year like there has been in the past. and the corn is now tall enough to hide them better. im sure he will show back up this week. its not like him to go missing for too long during the summer.


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

turkeykiller92 said:


> checked this camera this evening and he didnt show up this week. maybe next week. seems like there arent as many bucks coming into the salt lick like they were last year. but then again we've had so much rain this year and there arent any beans close by this year like there has been in the past. and the corn is now tall enough to hide them better. im sure he will show back up this week. its not like him to go missing for too long during the summer.



Thanks for the update


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a awesome thread. I hope he makes through it all. I killed a 3 legged deer a couple years back thinking it had been hit by a car or something and it had actually healed up. He even had hair growing on his nub after I checked my trail cameras I had actually caught him a few weeks prior.


----------



## drex88 (Apr 6, 2014)

I just caught onto this thread today and all I got to say is wow its truly an amazing story. Turkeykiller my hat is off to you for putting your time and money into keeping this one deer alive, truly impressive. I'm sure everyone is in agreement that this deer wouldn't have had much of a chance without your intervention. I cant wait to see what happens to this deer.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Just saw this thread. Surprised hes still around.


----------



## MrChillR (Mar 27, 2015)

hope to see more pics soon. love following this story


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

checked the camera again today. been too busy until today. took more salt down and also a bag of feed to help attract the deer. he showed up twice since last time. he is really getting impressive as you can see. finally got a few bucks coming in but only once for each buck. hopefully they come back. have some history i with a few of them. but here is a video of this buck


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

Good deal. Still seems to be favoring that right leg, but he's survived this long so obviously not a big deal. Looks like he has a lot of stickers around the base of his left side? Did he have all those last year?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

KMiha said:


> Good deal. Still seems to be favoring that right leg, but he's survived this long so obviously not a big deal. Looks like he has a lot of stickers around the base of his left side? Did he have all those last year?


not on his left side. heres a pic of him last year.


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

"Sad day"... you wussies kill me. It's called nature. You can't have your cake and eat it to. Grow up.


----------



## Kris_H_97 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pegasis, I hope you're just joking. Otherwise take your sarcasm somewhere else and piss off.


----------



## atceagle (Jan 3, 2015)

great read,,can't wait for more updates


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

update: he's looking really good! seems to be gaining weight. i should have another update in a couple days. ive had this video for awhile and have plans to check cameras again in the next couple days.


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

KMiha said:


> Good deal. Still seems to be favoring that right leg, but he's survived this long so obviously not a big deal. Looks like he has a lot of stickers around the base of his left side? Did he have all those last year?


Good to see he's still around turkeykiller. I wondered what the opposite side was going to look like this year, added a lot of character!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Yikes


----------



## JIM.B (Feb 6, 2010)

He does look like he is putting on some weight. His leg is something else, wow!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow I forgot about this glad he's made it !!! will be nice to see how big he gets !!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

it seems that his joints have gotten infected due to the injury. i need to do some study on it to find more out about it.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Can you throw some anti-biotics in the feed


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

He's looking pretty good


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tagged


----------



## Burgmane (Oct 14, 2014)

Tag, awesome thread


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Very cool updates!


----------



## alang145 (Jan 4, 2013)

tagged


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Missed this last season, glad I found it. This is cool. I bet in the rut he will be running around like nothing happened. Hope you plan to shoot him if given the chance.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, amazing thread! So glad he's made it! I sure would love to know what's going on with his leg though! That is a very bizarre injury - especially for it to spread to the lower portion of the leg as well. I think it would be important to know what it is if you're going to harvest him for food as well.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

if given the chance i will sling an arrow at him. but whatever happens i will be happy that i have gotten to experience this and that i have so much history with this buck. i believe it was an injury from fighting last year and it got infected and went to the joints. i have talked to someone that knows a little bit about injuries that the infection goes to the joints and bones and she said that pretty much without getting hands on him and cleaning it out and taking a closer look at the wound theres not really anything i can do. she wants me to let her take a look if i kill him. nature will take its course but i will be hunting him this fall. but i wont be hunting just him.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet dude.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome thread, enjoyed reading it from start to current


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

glad he finally came in during the day so i could get a better look at him and his condition. you cant see his ribs anymore and is bulking up now. going to continue to feed him until i have tot stop for deer season. he is also putting a lot of weight on his bad leg and he is walking well.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

He is looking pretty good


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

One of the best threads ever.

Amazing recovery from literally the brink of death to reasonably good health.
Interesting how the hair on the infected leg has turned gray.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

I really hope you get a shot at that guy. Talk about having history with a deer.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Wow, looking good!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Very cool. I have had encounters with the same 3 legged buck the last two bow seasons as a 1.5 yo and 2.5 yo. He had a very interesting rack last year as a 2.5 yo. I even watched him fight and easily win over another 2.5 yo last year. I'm hopeful I will see him again this fall. I bet he will have a nasty rack this year.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Just goes to show you that we as humans have no clue what it takes to survive. 

Amazing will to live.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

El Duderino said:


> Very cool. I have had encounters with the same 3 legged buck the last two bow seasons as a 1.5 yo and 2.5 yo. He had a very interesting rack last year as a 2.5 yo. I even watched him fight and easily win over another 2.5 yo last year. I'm hopeful I will see him again this fall. I bet he will have a nasty rack this year.


good luck!


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

He is looking a lot better. I haven't read all the replies but Im betting you let him walk one more year.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rg176bnc said:


> He is looking a lot better. I haven't read all the replies but Im betting you let him walk one more year.


with the hunters around me i will definitely attempt to kill him this year if given the chance. there are a few other bucks that will score better so i wont be after him and only him.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

turkeykiller92 said:


> with the hunters around me i will definitely attempt to kill him this year if given the chance. there are a few other bucks that will score better so i wont be after him and only him.


I like your thinking. They are either big enough to shot or they aint. Letting one walk to save for later has never worked for me and it really sucks when they just fall off the face of the earth never to be seen or heard of again.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rg176bnc said:


> I like your thinking. They are either big enough to shot or they aint. Letting one walk to save for later has never worked for me and it really sucks when they just fall off the face of the earth never to be seen or heard of again.


last year there was a 150 inch 4 1/2 year old that i had 3 years worth of pictures of that i was after. he got shot about half a mile from one of my stands by the neighbor. they have just as much right to him as i do but they wouldnt have been hunting on that property at all if they hadnt have moved in on me after i shot a big one the year before. just irritates me when people do that.


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed. Awesome thread, OP!


----------



## Stumpknocker (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome thread. Hard to say because I haven't been in your shoes, but pretty sure I would hunt him and take the shot. Doubt anyone could respect that kill more than you.


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Definitely need to go try at controlling some of those coyotes. Real cool video!


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

we will see how it all turns out. checked cameras today. no update on him as he didnt come in this week. have to go change batteries soon though so maybe he will be on there. it was a slow week on buck movement but the does really moved in for some reason.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

still no current update with him.. havent gotten any of my older bucks on that camera for some reason. hoping that they just changed food sources and will be back eventually. However, tonight i stopped and visited with the farmer whose land I hunt on. will talking to him in his shop, i noticed some old sheds and deadheads that he obviously has collected over the past couple years. One of them caught my eye out of the pile and picked it up and looked at it a little closer. Its the shed from this buck from last year. the one i looked for so hard and could never find and eventually gave up. the farmer ended up giving me the shed so now i have a little more history and a little better story of this buck.


----------



## BullBandit (Sep 17, 2012)

turkeykiller92 said:


> still no current update with him.. havent gotten any of my older bucks on that camera for some reason. hoping that they just changed food sources and will be back eventually. However, tonight i stopped and visited with the farmer whose land I hunt on. will talking to him in his shop, i noticed some old sheds and deadheads that he obviously has collected over the past couple years. One of them caught my eye out of the pile and picked it up and looked at it a little closer. Its the shed from this buck from last year. the one i looked for so hard and could never find and eventually gave up. the farmer ended up giving me the shed so now i have a little more history and a little better story of this buck.


That's pretty dam cool.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

well...its been awhile guys. i havent had pics of him since the last time i posted. but i caught a glimpse of him this morning. about a mile a way from where i was getting the pics. from what i could tell he was in about the same shape. he was crossing the river with another buck running him off. going back to the same stand in the morning. hopefully he comes in!


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Good luck.
Can't believe he's still going!


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

I was following this thread last year and just saw its still going. I am glad to see he has made it almost a year now. Bet he looks good if he was able to move around enough to feed well. Dose he still give pretty bad on that front quarter? Good luck if he is your target buck!


----------



## SNATCH26 (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome thread! Good Luck!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Time to thin the canine


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

As others have said, this has been a good thread, i hope you get a chance at this deer . Good luck.


----------



## KiwiJim (May 7, 2013)

after reading 15 pages im in for updates....


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

what i saw of him yesterday and the video i got of him this summer, he is not able to bend the front leg. he holds it out in front of him. i wish i couldve got a better look at him yesterday but thats hunting...maybe tonight!


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## EsteemGrinders (Aug 8, 2015)

yes updates please


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

None?


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

Those Damn dogs are hurting my hunting also.


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

turkeykiller92 said:


> what i saw of him yesterday and the video i got of him this summer, he is not able to bend the front leg. he holds it out in front of him. i wish i couldve got a better look at him yesterday but thats hunting...maybe tonight!


You can tell the shoulder is completely atrophied and that is why it looked so bony. I fear use of that whole leg is permanently gone.


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

Any recent sightings of him?


----------



## bowhunter9 (Jan 3, 2007)

COArrow said:


> Be curious if you find him, deer are pretty tough, I think perhaps he made it. Do cars, hunters, or yotes impact the herd the most?


Cars


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Any new pics?


----------



## JGB OH (Aug 20, 2012)

in just incase


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry guys, havent been on lately (obviousy) but no new updates on him. havent heard of anybody killing him either though. if he is still alive i feel that i will start getting updates on him soon though. plan on moving a camera or 2 back to the property he has frequented more often in the past. there is a radish/oat field the farmer planted this fall that he is probably going to. but havent been over there for quite awhile since some other guys hunt it during gun season. hoping for some snow and a strong cold front and ill get out there and hunt him.


----------



## Carnivorous (Oct 20, 2014)

turkeykiller92 said:


> sorry guys, havent been on lately (obviousy) but no new updates on him. havent heard of anybody killing him either though. if he is still alive i feel that i will start getting updates on him soon though. plan on moving a camera or 2 back to the property he has frequented more often in the past. there is a radish/oat field the farmer planted this fall that he is probably going to. but havent been over there for quite awhile since some other guys hunt it during gun season. hoping for some snow and a strong cold front and ill get out there and hunt him.


Hope the gun hunters didn't get him..... How late does your season run?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

gun season is over. muzzleloader is still going on i think. bow lasts until jan. 15th.


----------



## bwebster (Oct 25, 2009)

turkeykiller92 said:


> gun season is over. muzzleloader is still going on i think. bow lasts until jan. 15th.


 So you haven't tagged out and are still after him with no pictures or sightings? Good luck!


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

He will do the coyotes more good than humans. I can almost guarantee you that you won't get any salvagble meat from that deer and he will most likely be dead before you know it anyways. He's probably slap full of puss right now. The coyotes are there to do him a favor.

Just my uneducated opinion. Haha


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

briancopeholmes said:


> He will do the coyotes more good than humans. I can almost guarantee you that you won't get any salvagble meat from that deer and he will most likely be dead before you know it anyways. He's probably slap full of puss right now. The coyotes are there to do him a favor.
> 
> Just my uneducated opinion. Haha


You do realize this deer has been like this for more than year.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Billy H said:


> You do realize this deer has been like this for more than year.


What does that have to do with how bad of condition he's in? We had a doe like this with a bad leg on our property for awhile before we finally was able to kill her. Mature doe probably barely weight 50 pounds and slap full of puss. It was a sad thing to witness.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

briancopeholmes said:


> What does that have to do with how bad of condition he's in? We had a doe like this with a bad leg on our property for awhile before we finally was able to kill her. Mature doe probably barely weight 50 pounds and slap full of puss. It was a sad thing to witness.


The deer was in far worse condition last year when the initial pictures with the coyotes was taken. He lasted all winter, summer and part of fall so far...


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

COArrow said:


> The deer was in far worse condition last year when the initial pictures with the coyotes was taken. He lasted all winter, summer and part of fall so far...


I gotcha. How is he doing?


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

COArrow said:


> The deer was in far worse condition last year when the initial pictures with the coyotes was taken. He lasted all winter, summer and part of fall so far...


Sorry, thought you were the OP. Haha


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

I also didn't realize this post was from 2014.  haha


----------



## black_chill (Feb 8, 2014)

briancopeholmes said:


> What does that have to do with how bad of condition he's in? We had a doe like this with a bad leg on our property for awhile before we finally was able to kill her. Mature doe probably barely weight 50 pounds and slap full of puss. It was a sad thing to witness.


pus is A LOT different than puss :wink:


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

black_chill said:


> pus is A LOT different than puss :wink:


Hey, I have that disorder where I type what I'm thinking about... &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

black_chill said:


> pus is A LOT different than puss :wink:


I don't know....I've heard some can be the same....but some are faaaar from the same.....just sayin[emoji848]


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Some of both can choke a buzzard off a gut wagon. But don't ask If know from experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

You googled blue waffles didn't you? They got me too, bass terds.

Sent from my AS985 using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

briancopeholmes said:


> I gotcha. How is he doing?


to get back on subject. im not sure how he is doing. last i seen him was november 7th i believe. i havent heard of anyone killing him and im friends with most of the people of the neighboring properties, so chances are fairly good that he is still alive. i plan on checking my cameras (that are on another property) to day and i will probably move at least one to the property he frequented last year. and i plan to hunt that property for the first time tonight.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

turkeykiller92 said:


> to get back on subject. im not sure how he is doing. last i seen him was november 7th i believe. i havent heard of anyone killing him and im friends with most of the people of the neighboring properties, so chances are fairly good that he is still alive. i plan on checking my cameras (that are on another property) to day and i will probably move at least one to the property he frequented last year. and i plan to hunt that property for the first time tonight.


Thanks again for the updates. This really has been an interesting thread, and I hope you can eventually determine his ultimate fate, one way or another.
How much longer does your season run?


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

Most interesting thread on AT!!! Been following it all along. Hope you get some more information on him.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

So where are the pics, need to see if the buck survived.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^ 
Don't worry; Turkeykiller92 will post 'em if he gets any pics. 
He knows how important this thread is to us!


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've followed this thread since it started. I hope you get some more pics! This one has me hooked.


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

gritsnfishin1 said:


> I've followed this thread since it started. I hope you get some more pics! This one has me hooked.


Me also, nice to see it got back on topic instead on the other nonsense.


----------



## bwebster (Oct 25, 2009)

I have also been here for the ending since the beginning........


----------



## gps2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool vid. Get out there and kill some yotes.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

put a bag of corn out yesterday morning with a camera on it in the same spot that i got him so much last year. i will probably go in with another bag one night this week and check it out. working 6 days a week keeps me from hunting so i doubt i will be after him this season but i have til the 15th.


----------



## cnunn46 (Sep 30, 2015)

This is very interesting! I too made a decision to pass on a doe with a broken front right leg last week. I'm really hoping that I made the right decision because I would hate for a animal to go through unnecessary pain. My determining factors on letting her walk were she was so small that even if I did shoot her I would only get a few pounds of meat
1. there are very few predators in the area (the guy that owns the farm has only seen one coyote in 20 years)
2. she had enough spunk in her to get a house cat out of the food plot
3. her leg was significantly smaller than her other making me think this had happened while she was much much smaller so if she has made it this far she should be fine?
4. I was also spooked in missing her vitals because they were such a small target and really making things tough on her

The only thing that really worries me is that she was by herself making me think that the rest of the herd has shunned her because she is disabled allowing an attack to be much easier.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

checked the camera today. no sight of him. still hopeful though. it might take him some time to find out there is corn there again


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

Any final updates on this?


----------



## ArmedBarrister (Oct 4, 2011)

I really hope there is another update. Really cool story.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

There is a really interesting podcast episode on the MeatEater Podcast with Steven Rinella that had a guy talking about their coyote study. Basically the calls at night you hear are for their population. The less they hear at night the females produce more pups and the more they hear the less they have. He was saying that the more you kill the more actually are born and will be around. I am no scientist but every year we do a coyote tournament and we have killed more every year since we started it in 2008. It is the same group of guys that do this every year on more or less the same land and we are seeing a lot more. It is crazy how think they are and how many have been killed. If what this guy says is true, then it seems we have made the problem worse.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Any update here, turkey?


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

im sorry to say no update. I never heard of anybody killing him or seeing him...


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

turkeykiller92 said:


> im sorry to say no update. I never heard of anybody killing him or seeing him...


Man that stinks. Who knows maybe he'll show back up next year. Do they rotate crops near you? That could have something to do with it. You shed search anywhere?


----------



## HawkeyeBruiser (Oct 2, 2016)

That was great reading, all 17 pages. I was really rooting for that guy. I don't think I could have shot him, no way. Too bad you don't have any official closure, sure would be nice to know what happened to him.


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Wow, that's an uncommon video. Too bad for the buck, he looked to be in pretty bad shape. The yotes knew it so I doubt that he made it. They would not leave game that they sensed weakness in.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

QSA01 said:


> Wow, that's an uncommon video. Too bad for the buck, he looked to be in pretty bad shape. The yotes knew it so I doubt that he made it. They would not leave game that they sensed weakness in.


Read through the pages. The deer made it a long time. I doubt yotes were the end of the deer if he did die


----------



## catskin (May 15, 2016)

Can't blame the coyotes for this one, fawns yes, road kill (my name for this buck) nope. I hope he comes back next year.


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

I do shed hunt. i had a glimpse of him while hunting one morning last year. all i seen was him crossing the river. seen his leg streched out in front of him like he couldnt bend it. so i knew it was him. never got pictures of him on that property though. my guess is that the stronger deer in the area pushed him into a new territory.


----------

